# The Emperors chosen



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

You are a member of a five man Veteran Space Marine squad. The squad is assembled of members from different chapters. The first mission in our campaign is to recover information from a Imperial research station on the planet Vacuna captured by the Orks.

I am going to be the sergeant of the squad, and there is place for four other veterans. 

If you want to join this RP you should follow these these simple rules:

*1: You should check the RP once a day
*2: You should live yourself into your character
*3: If you join, you should make sure that you are not going to quit without a explanation in the story. If you really want to quit your character should die or something as he is not a part of the squad anymore.

I wish you would write about your character as I did:

Name: Doelago Salvin
Age: 377
Chapter: Scythes of Faith
Appearance: Black Mk6 Corvus Power Armour with a Mk7 Aquila chest plate
Personality: Calm and has a tactical mind. 
Background: One of the few survivors from the battle against the necrons on Valos IV. He has a deep hatred against the necrons after his chapter was nearly wiped out by them. On his spare time Doelago often trains close combat and customizes his armor and weapons. In his opinion a Space Marines best friends are his weapons and his armor, so he dedicates much of his time for them.
Weapons : Boltpistol and Powersword
Equipment: Frag and Krak grenades and Melta Bombs


----------



## Dr. Boggle (Nov 16, 2009)

Can i be a medic
Name- Dr. Bogglen Jascren
Age- 225
Personality- Angry, Sarcastic, very strong and agressive
Apperance- Salamanders Armour
Chapter- Salamanders
Weapons- Needles and anything he can get his hands on
Equipment- Frag Grenades, Krak Grenades & Medi-kit
Background- As a child he had a harsh life and has become adept at scrounging. on his home planet they got raided by Orks and he found a talent in healing people out of just about anything. He has a keen eye for a chance to inflict pain and has been tested by an inquisitor for suspicion of leening towards the dark god Slaanesh. He researched the work of fabius bile to extreme extents, he is rumured to have tested on live animals.

Is this ok


----------



## Flerden (Aug 17, 2008)

Name: Agnathio
Age: 275
Chapter: Storm Dragons (Salamanders Successor chapter)
Appearance: Black Mk 7 armour with green trims.
Personality: Very silent most of the time.
Background: He fought in many battles that his chapter was in, slowly rising in rank until he was in the first company's veteran squads.
Weapons: Flamer, Bolt Pistol and short Power weapon.
Equipment: Frag, krak and melta grenades.


----------



## Farseer Ulthris (Sep 6, 2008)

Name:Librarian Epistolary Irjahan Avellian

Age: 412

Appearance: Blue Mark VI power armour, Long tied up hair, delta hood and 8ft10. He is also adorned with skull trophies and has orange eyes

Chapter: Angels of Penitence

Personality: Friendly and humorous but vicious in combat

Background: One of few warriors who took part in the 13th Black crusade and the scurging of Verias IV. Irjahan's powers manifest in illusions and psychic fire power. His battle brothers refer to him as one of the last of the original chapter (homeworld wise). Being of a Deathworld, He understands the danger of many species and has acquired a few trophies from his campaigns. His experience with Xenos and the ruinous powers has proved valuable for his battle brothers and his powers have saved them on many campaigns.

Weapons: Force staff and Plasma pistol

Equipment: Krak grenades and purity seals


----------



## jimmyhoppityhop (Aug 10, 2009)

Name: brother acrias
Age:235
Chapter: raven guard
Appearance: normal sized for a marine, he has a robotick right arm from countless times ambushing orks. black hair, seemingly endless black eyes and pale white skin thank to gene seed malfuntion
Personality: very chilled, he always takes a relaxed approach to things
Background: fighting in the raven guard 3rd company, acrias has saved countless impearl guard lives fighting with kavaan shrike himself. he was in shrikes squad when stranded when their thunderhawq was blown up by orks before they could exstract
Weapons : raven tallens lightning claws with bolter conjoined to the bottom of them
Equipment: smoke grenades and a couple demolition charges to boot


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, you are all in!


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Alright, so after getting your PM back, time for me to toss my character up in here before even thinking about posting in the action thread.

Name: Otxo Brynjar
Age: 117
Chapter: Minotaurs
Appearance: A bull of a man, standing nine feet tall in power armour; Otxo's overall body structure is thick, heavily muscled and wide due to his capter's preference for ship to ship combat. His face is shaved nearly bare with dark olive skin, cold red eyes set above a squat nose broken dozens of times and reset badly, with a large metallic ring running through both nostrils. A horseshoe scar runs from his bottom lip, down to his chin, and back up his right cheek.
Personality: Cold, blunt, and very agressive; Otxo has a hatred for psykers of all kinds
Background: Otxo is a veteran brother of the Badab War, having taken part in four ship to ship engagements with elements of the Lamenters chapter and four other engagements. Originally he was inducted into the chapter near the low age for aspirants and almost did not survive the process of becoming a space marine. 
In the ninety years of service to the Emperor, Otxo has served fifteen of those years with the deathwatch and ten as a chapter veteran. Half of the brothers of his squad were killed by a librarian from an allying chapter who was so corrupted that possession occured. The scar on his face is Otxo's constant reminder of how Pyskers are not to be trusted.

Weapons : Bolter, bolt pistol, chainsword
Equipment: Frag and krak grenades


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Doelago, it might be a good idea to allow more people, or everyone playing to post before you make an update. You have three in less than thirty hours with only one other member responding. How are people supposed to keep up if your constantly shoving things forward before they have a chance to respond?


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Well, if you're going to allow more players in the RPG I'd like to join!

*Name:* Rico Maxilarius
*Age:* 528
*Chapter:* Emperor's Claymores (White Scars successor chapter)
*Appearance:* An average length Space Marine, dressed in white powerarmour, with chrome coloured shoulderpads, gloves and greaves. He has long black hair, which loosely hangs around his head. His silver coloured eyes are part of his chapter's gene-seed. The giant power-claymore he always carries around has an extremely wide blade. And his jump pack has been adapted so he can carry the claymore on his back when he doesn't need it.
*Personality:* A silent character who hates people who purely rely on long range weaponry. Since he thinks you have to beat your enemies up close. He does carry a bolt pistol, but only uses it when he has to.
*Background:* Recruited when he was 13 years old. While he was a scout he had already proven himself to be very good in close combat. When he finally became an ordinary marine he was quickly promoted to sergeant, since the previous sergeant was killed by some daemons. This decision was made on the battlefield, but Rico had soon proven his skills. At the age of 235 he was made a veteran, because he beheaded a daemon prince.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Its not neccesarily that the GM is now allowing for more players bloodthrister; I PMed and asked before doing anything else just to find out if it was alright for one more person to come in.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

ah, ok. Guess I've misunderstood your post then, I'm sorry!

Well, at least the GM now has a spare player, if he needs me  (Could also be for another role if he has that in mind )


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Doelago, are we going to be getting an update anytime soon?


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ouh... I have been away from home some time so I have not been able to do anything


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Doelago said:


> Ouh... I have been away from home some time so I have not been able to do anything


but can you give us an estimated time of update? I mean: you'd like us to read the topic every day, yet it can easily be changed to once a week if you don't update it frequently


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ok, gona uppdate it soon, k?


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

cool, looking forward to it


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

My my, all but sitting on this thread weren't you bloodthirster?

Still find it kinda interesting that you have seemingly decided for yourself that your character is in and accepted, even though there seems to be nothing from the GM who actually has say on the matter.


(And wow, another Rico..)


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I accepted him, as we had kind of few active members


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

All good, its just important to make character acceptance known, lest you wind up with a group of players ignoring the posts of a newcomer because they believe him to be just jumping in all willy-nilly.


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

darkreever said:


> (And wow, another Rico..)


could you please explain what you mean by this, because I don't think I understand it the right way...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Just updated the RP


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

First time I ever RPed with you your character was named Rico, in one or two of my RP's you had or tried to have a character named Rico, in this RP you have a character named Rico, in another one I believe you also have a character named Rico.

Its not always a bad thing, using to many different names can lead to a screw up along the way if your stretched to far; but that doesn't mean looking at the same name from the same player, sometimes playing the same character, isn't boring.


Doelago, maybe you could give us more in the update? We can hack and slash and shoot all day and night but if you don't tell us whats going on then this one bout could potentially go on forever without major god modding. Your the GM, its alright for you to determine mass actions and effects because this is your show to run; we are the players in it, things like that are reserved for you alone unless you explicitly state otherwise. (Which you generally, in my opinion, should not for anything but a short period of time at best.)

How many orks are left? Who is near any major targets? Are any of us in danger because certain important enemies are coming at us? Are the orks just waiting to be killed? Gives us a little direction so that we can act and respond to it rather than make up what might come to mind.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Kill them and there will be a new update, ok?


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

wow! you still remember that? 

guess I did misunderstand 

I always use the same name, because otherwise I always have to look for the name, and especially in the times with a lot of RP's my brain just cant remember the different names and threats 

I agree with Darkreever, the update could use some more details.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ah... Just kill them and there will be more!!!:ireful2:


----------



## Zondarian (Nov 17, 2007)

Name: Turon Harvor
Age: 453
Chapter: Imperial Hammers
Appearance: His formly beautiful appereance has been destroyed through years of war. A scar cuts across his face and follws down to his hip engraved deep into his armour, he has never got it fixed because it is a reminded of the evils of the world, and was caused by his battle with the Bloodthirster. His armour is silver and green, the sign of a true Imperial Hammer marine. Thoughh his armour could be adorned with his awards from a highly successful lifetime in service of the Emperor he believes that such things have no place in a battlefield so the only award he maintains on his award is a Laurel of the Executioner. This award belonged to Varrius and is kept by Turon so he still has a link to his closest friend and mentor, even in death.
Personality: Often gruff and unapproachable Turon has become tired of the world he fights to protect. He believes that the job of a Space Marine is to slow the enevitable decay of the Imperium and to gift the ignorant humans with false hope. He is always on guard and does not see levity in any situation other than the unrelenting evil of the world. Many serving under him believe his viewpoint is jaded, however all accept that there is some degree of truth behind his beliefs.
Background: Turon was born into a simple merchant family on the ice moon of Iril Vega. From an early age he was put to work and aided his Father going on expeditions to distant Imperial planets delevering objects and minerals of varying importance. On one trading mission, delivering an ancient pre-heresy artefact to the fodge world Carnoc their vessel came under attack from the agents of chaos. Following his Father's orders he hid, the battle was quick and soon the only human left alive was Turon weaping into his arm, locked in the captain's quarters. As his emotiions were overtaken by grief and pain he heard a sound. Looking up he saw a vile sight that should only exist in the worst of nightmares, a chaos marine of the Death Guard. Before he could so much as wimper a powerful blade was rammed through the gut of the heretic. His savior was Varrius, Executioner of the Imperial Hammers chapter, and he spoke the words, 'Come, dear child, may your grief be replaced by the light of the Emperor, and your weakness be replaced by the strength of a marine. Soon after that he was honored with the geneseed of the chapter and through the years rose through the ranks of the Imperial Hammers. Among the chapter, and indeed the entire Imperium, he has become legend. His story has become known as 'The Trails of Hell's Grip'. The Abyssus Queritor was a khornite prison ship and during a fierce space battle the entirity of the 3rd battle company were captured and the heretic's fleed Imperial Space with thier prize. For months Turon was tortured for information, but he refused to divulge a word. Using the only Librarian in the company an escape plan was formed and within days it was set to action. A riot formed and within an hour the ship was under the control of the Imperial Hammers. But this was not before Tarrius was struck down by a great beast of chaos, one of the mighty Bloodthirsters of Khorne. Taking up his friends fallen Warhammer Turon fought the beast until it's broken body lay crumpled beneath the combined might of the 3rd company of the Imperial Hammers.
Weapons : Two Ornate Rune Swords
Equipment: Power amrour, frag and krak grenades


----------

